# Club Races



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey!!! Im not able to race at the Snowbirds, however I would be available for the club races. Is it possible to run the club race, without registering for the whole weekend? How much would it be? What would be the class/restrictions? Also, I was wondering if it costs anything to just come watch? If so, how much? Is their a grandstand area? Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes you can. You just have to run Snowbird rules though so if you need a handout motor you can get one to race there. It's free to watch all weekend and we will have chairs trackside. CYA there!!


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

Do I have to sign up ahead of time, or just show up for the club races? How much is a hand-out motor, and where can I get a list of rules for all this? I want to run pretty much stock. Oh, and how much does it cost to run? Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

You can get motors the day of the club race.. club race is 10 bucks. Basic rules are under class section on our race site. You can sign up the day of the club race.


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

So if I buy a motor at the track, is it "ready to run"? or does it still need brushes and all that stuff. If they still got to be setup, does anyone know someone that sets them up? If so, how can i get ahold of them, and how much does it cost? And i guess the biggest question would be can they do it the week of snowbirds..hehe. Thanks


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

there will be plenty of people there you can ask ....... its not that hard of a thing .......for 19T....... 4383's and red on the + and a green on the - ....... is a good place to start.......you'll want to run between 24 and 36 degrees of timing, dependin on gearing ....... the guys in the "pro" pits near the track can give you a good idea. hope this helps


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

You'll need brushes and springs. Not sure why you have to run a handout though, as I don't remember them being required for the club races in the past. Must be something new this year. They may be using the club race as a way of sorting the heats for the big race. Since you're not running the Birds, it wouldn't matter in your case. I'd kind of scope it out when I got there if I were you. If they don't give out trophies or awards for winning (can't remember if they do), then just run a stock motor you already have. Don't tell Mike I told you though.


----------



## Jim Rufiange (Jan 15, 2003)

Kaleidoscopem - Look us up when you get there. We will hook you up with some horsepower. I have put my stock driver in the A main the last two years. Look for someone wearing an RC-Edge shirt, they will know where to find me.


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

I will definately look for ya jim. I dont know why, but i guess im just mechanicaly inclined. I can fix nuthin...ive tried...hehe. Im just glad that when i race, i dont usually break anything. Im pretty good at racing them(i won the championship), and i understand some of the handling terminology and stuff from being around racing, but im not good at the mechanics. As far as just running what i got, I could do that, but at this time the only mortor i got is a stock Green Machine. (old as dirt). I need a 19 turn motor anyways, and ive been told the one they run for the birds is a good one, so i thought i would give it a try. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

I forgot to ask this on my last post, but since I am only running the 19t club race, will I be able to have any practice time? Like all that day are club racers allowed to practice? How does this work.


----------

